# Gaining Weight And Mass? Bad Diet!



## dan_love (Jun 25, 2004)

I am 15 and new to this forum but I don't know how much I weight but I know I weight less than I should for my age. My diet is properly the worst you will ever see. For breakfast I eat shreddies (sp?) with sugar and milk and a glass of milkshake. For lunch I normally eat a bag of crisps, a cereal bar, a chocolate bar and a ham roll unless I get hungry before. But I think the real problem I have is when I get home from school I usually eat gammon steak, egg, chips and peas or bacon, egg, toast, sausages nearly every night apart from the weekends. On Saturday I nearly have a take away every night and on Sunday I have a roast chicken, roast potatoes, peas and Yorkshire puddings, another problem I have is if my mum doesn't cook me something I will either cook something like chips or get a take away like burger-king. What is the average weight of a 15 year old and what SHOULD I be eating that will help my gain mass and weight. If you want me to post anything else like how much I work out and that I will and stuff like that.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Firstly welcome to the forum.

You know you have a problem which is a good start.

I have only recently changed my diet and am eating the following:

Meal 1

Bowl Porridge

2 Hard / Normal Boiled Eggs

1 Flax Oil Serving (5ml)

1 Multivitamin Capsule

1 Zinc Capsule

Snack 1

Protein Shake (22g Protein)

Carbohydrate Shake (55g Carb)

1 x Banana

Meal 2

1 Chicken Breast

1 Jacket Potato

2 Florets Broccoli

Snack 2

Portion Nuts - Almonds

Carbohydrate Shake (55g Carb)

1 x Apple

Meal 3

Varied Daily

(Always containing meat and vegetable)

Snack 3 (Before Bed)

1 Tin Mackerel

Protein Shake (22g Protein)

Glass of Milk

My diet is far from perfect, and may not suit you, but is reasonably easy to prepare every night, and doesnt cost that much weekly either.

The money you save on buying the junk will help pay for the good stuff.

I have put on 8lbs just from swapping diet recently, and am gaining all the time in the gym aswell now.

Best thing to do would be to get in from school, get the next days food all prepared there and then, and then get on with the rest of your evening, knowing you have nothing left to do for the next day.

Youll need commitment to stick to a diet and avoid eating the stuff your used to, and it will be harder for you as it is an effort to switch to a diff diet, and prepare it all yourself as noone else around you will be eating the same I guess and therefore wont do it for you.

Hope all that makes sense. If theres anything else you may need to know, ask...

Im sure others will post following this giving you more advice also.

Good Luck.


----------



## dan_love (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for the advice, so i have to have a diet made suited for me i think thats what your saying. anyway im gunna start eating more and eating more healthy, which shouyld help me put weight on.

Any other diets i should try?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

A good selection of diets here:

http://www.themusclesystem.com/MealPlans1.pdf

You will need to have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed to view these diets

You can download and install that here:

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/main.html


----------



## dan_love (Jun 25, 2004)

thank you for your help mate.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

No problem

Good Luck


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My favorite way of eating is the 40-30-30 plan.

That is the ratio of total calories form carbs, fats and proteins.

You will have to look at the labels some to figure it all out but it goes like this.

Eat often and never more than 5 hours max between meals.

So 5 meals a day is good and if you lose weight eating 5 meals then eat 6, if you lose from eating 6 then up the portions.

One meal can be oats with protein powder and some nuts or flax seed oil.

Apple a small can of tuna and some olives

Banana and some chicken some fish oils

broccoli with some cheese and some meat or fish or chicken.

When I cook potato's I cook up a bunch and then toss some in my lunch for the next day at work. Apples are good finger food and contain pectin which is really good for you. You can toss stuf like carrots, cellery, nuts, tuna, string cheese.

All this stuff can go into the lunch for the next day. I like to keep things simple.

Eggs, the most bio available protein food you can eat #1 on the list. Boil up 12 eggs and take some into work (hard boiled eggs). Easy to eat easy to prepare.

If you like stuff in your tuna, I put in avacado, good fats and high in vitamin E, plus it makes the tuna taste good too. Heck toss that in some bread and pow sandwich is made.

I would keep the powders, bars, and drinks down to a minimum. Use these if you just cant find the time to make something to eat and you have to eat right now.


----------



## dan_love (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks hackskii but as im only 15 i dont think i should be drink protein shakes and that like what you said so what else gives protein? apples and bananas?


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

check the nutrition value of whatever you have in your house m8 and you'll soon find out what's got lots of protein - but just to help you out a little

(and I quote this from arnie's book, based on most readily absorbed protein)

Free range eggs - probably the best form of protein you can eat

Fish - especially tuna

Lean Beef

Cows milk

Brown rice

White rice

Soybeans

Whole-grain wheat

Peanuts

Dry beans

White potato

so that should get you started 

Sam


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

but it's important to remember you need a good balance in your diet, just try to limit the fats a bit to bulk cleanly - you must keep eating fruit like bananas and apples, oranges etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No,No

Fruits, vegetables, breads, rice, pasta all are carbs.

The better of the above for a choice would be the fruits and vegetables for the carbs.

Protein, would be your fish, chicken, beef, pork. To put it in a nutshell, anything that swims, flys, walks or runs would be a protein.

There are foods that have protein in them but if they arnt primarly (most percent) they cant be considered high protein.

For instance, nuts have protein in them but they are half fat and the other half is protein and carbs. So you could not say peanuts are high in protein when only 1/4 of it is protein.

So if you are eating peanuts then eat them for the good fats not the protein as you would have to eat alot of them to get the amount of protein out of them that you would be looking for.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sam_UK said:


> Brown rice
> 
> White rice
> 
> ...


These are not a good source of protein and are mostly carbs. The dry beans have about 25 grams of carbs for half a cup. But are a good source of fiber.


----------



## dan_love (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks for all ur help you have been very helpful. i never eat fruit maybe an apple once a month and thats about it but ive started eating more fruit, fish, eggs, milk(shakes), oats, lean meat and rice.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would also stick with whole foods like meats, fish, chicken, even pork. Other foods like soy and tofu are ok too.

Secondary foods like nuts can be eaten for the good fats too.

Try and get your protein form the whole foods and not meal replacements, shakes, powders and bars.

In my opinion this is just inferior foods compared to lets say beef.

Beef has zinc which supports immune system and natural testosterone levels.

Beef also has Iron which helps oxygen transfer in the blood. This iron is more easily absorbed than iron from vegetable sources. Many people have iron and zinc dificiencies.

Beef contains high-quality protein, B vitamins, choline, and selenium.


----------

